# villa martin area



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

hi all a newbie here, at the moment we are looking for a property in the villa martin area, (2 bed on complex with pool) anyone got one for sale ? our friends son (who lives out there)says the torrevieja is a high crime rate, can anyone confirm this please, was talking to an agent and he says there are loads of properties for sale in this area, with the banks repossessing , we aim to fly over soon but need some answers so we can hit the gound running thanks in anticipation, ken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rollsroyce said:


> hi all a newbie here, at the moment we are looking for a property in the villa martin area, (2 bed on complex with pool) anyone got one for sale ? our friends son (who lives out there)says the torrevieja is a high crime rate, can anyone confirm this please, was talking to an agent and he says there are loads of properties for sale in this area, with the banks repossessing , we aim to fly over soon but need some answers so we can hit the gound running thanks in anticipation, ken


Hi and welcome to the forum, Torrevieja has had a history of apparent high crime, but I believe that they've "cracked down" considerably on it in recent years and its not like that now. Theres was a thread about this on the forum quite a few months ago, I'll see if I can find it and put the link on for you to read.

In the mean time, all I know of proerties over here, in particular the sort of thing you're looking at is that its a buyers market - and as such prices are falling. Bank repossessions are possibly a good bet to buy cos the baknks sell them just to recoup their money (the ammount they lent on them) and therefore ask much lower prices than the properties maybe are worth (I know that doesnt make sense, but not much does in Spain lol) - this may be good if you're buying, but doesnt help the sellers or the overall property market

I'll see if I can find the "Torrevieja crime thread"

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-spain/12824-torrevieja-really-so-bad.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/29323-can-anyone-help.html#post185759

Have a look thru these

Jo xxxx


----------



## Gastrohound (Nov 4, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think you can use the private messaging after 5 posts so if you shared some more info with us about what you think of Spain, where your mum in law lives or where you usually do your shopping when you come over etc etc then you could talk about the flat privately


Oh thanks Pesky Wesky! I did look for PMs but could not locate.

So - the area we visit is Torre De La Horadada, lovely, nestled between san pedro in the south and campoamour in the north. ABout 15 mins away from Villa martin.

More another time.

Emma


----------



## Expat Ben (Jul 28, 2009)

rollsroyce said:


> at the moment we are looking for a property in the villa martin area, (2 bed on complex with pool) anyone got one for sale ? our friends son (who lives out there)says the torrevieja is a high crime rate
> 
> can anyone confirm this please
> ken



My knowledge of the area is that there are many problems including a 
high crime rate

I have never actually heard a good word about the area, but I've never been there either, so maybe it's better than what I've heard

I've had better reports from the Valencia coastal areas and have been there
and consider it quite a nice place to live; but it depends what you want

Hope that helps.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

If you see the links that Jojo has posted you will see much about Torrevieja. Villamartin is actually in Orihuela Costa.

Property prices have crashed and you can get HUGE DISCOUNTS .......but I think they will continue to drop so ensure you have negotiated a BIG percentage and then fight for more. 

I can´t personally think of much to recommend the area but 1000s of N.Europeans are living there and loving every minute. The only thing you can do is come over and see whether you think it is for you.


----------



## Gastrohound (Nov 4, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> If you see the links that Jojo has posted you will see much about Torrevieja. Villamartin is actually in Orihuela Costa.
> 
> Property prices have crashed and you can get HUGE DISCOUNTS .......but I think they will continue to drop so ensure you have negotiated a BIG percentage and then fight for more.
> 
> I can´t personally think of much to recommend the area but 1000s of N.Europeans are living there and loving every minute. The only thing you can do is come over and see whether you think it is for you.


I agree Steve, property prices have dropped massively over the last 18 month.<snip> 
<snip>

Villa Martin is 10 mins from La Zenia beach which has a great tapas bar/restaurant overlooking the beach. We were out there this weekend and the weather was 24 degrees on sat but dropped on sun & mon due to strong wind off the land onto the sea. 

More later!
Emma


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sitting there this very second!! A conversation with a Spanish friend is that the best part of Orihuela Costa is the sun. Much of the rest would be on the negative side. 

The bars etc are very quiet but the gorgeous weather has been a real boost to the bar-owners. In 2 hours, I think this bar has had perhpas 10 people in it even offering 2 euro breakfasts. 


Off to see two properties this afternoon but they had better be realistic (in Torrevieja centre and not OC.)


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Gastrohound said:


> I agree Steve, property prices have dropped massively over the last 18 months. We were going to put the apartment up last year for one price and it is now £25,000 less.
> 
> Rolls Royce - we are selling because we are trying for a family and need to concentrate our time overhere now.
> 
> ...


Am I missing something here?...who would consider buying property based on the fact that there was a great tapas bar/ restaurant overlooking the beach ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Am I missing something here?...who would consider buying property based on the fact that there was a great tapas bar/ restaurant overlooking the beach ?



Horses for courses!

Jo xxx


----------



## Gastrohound (Nov 4, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Am I missing something here?...who would consider buying property based on the fact that there was a great tapas bar/ restaurant overlooking the beach ?


Ha! 

See your point Hombre - however, further back in the thread I was advised to keep posting so I can get to stage to be able to PM on here - and so was chatting about the area as the original post was requesting info about buying in Villa Martin.

I do disagree with Steve though, I think the Orihuela costa has alot to offer - but there are ugly bits too (esp the road between the AP and the coast).

Hasta Luego

Emma


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Horses for courses!
> 
> Jo xxx



Hmmmmmm...............


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Hmmmmmm...............



Horses for courses - Idiom Definition - UsingEnglish.com

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Horses for courses - Idiom Definition - UsingEnglish.com
> 
> Jo xxx


Bloody hell Jo !! I know what it means...........


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hombre said:


> Bloody hell Jo !! I know what it means...........


Good!!! You just seemed a little..... well a little confused dear!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good!!! You just seemed a little..... well a little confused dear!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


..yes..as to why anyone would consider buying a property based on.......oh..of course..you're a blonde..


----------



## rollsroyce (Nov 3, 2009)

*villa martin*



Gastrohound said:


> I agree Steve, property prices have dropped massively over the last 18 month.<snip>
> <snip>
> 
> Villa Martin is 10 mins from La Zenia beach which has a great tapas bar/restaurant overlooking the beach. We were out there this weekend and the weather was 24 degrees on sat but dropped on sun & mon due to strong wind off the land onto the sea.
> ...


hi Emma we flew out on Tuesday and bought a lovely town house and when they say fully furnished they mean it the guy even left his drill behind, (leave the Mrs behind but never the drill) and the weather was realy warm as you say,got back to more floods, need to get some return on it now. as i dont hit that magic number for two years yet. rolls


----------

